# Raw Cow's Milk Cured My Hay Fever



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

Raw milk cured me completely from a lifetime of hay fever. Since I was a tiny little kid, I had suffered from two long hay fever seasons every year to the point of misery, sometimes having to spend days in bed, exhausted from sneezing, blowing, and wiping, my nose. After switching to raw milk from grass fed, pastured, cows about five years ago (for health benefits totally unrelated to hay fever) the whole mess miraculously disappeared. I've hardly had a sniffle or a sneeze since then (apart from when I have a cold), and it was like night and day after giving up pasteurized milk, like someone flipped a switch turning off my two annual hay fever seasons. Sure wish some doctor or dietitian had made the connection for me way back when. 

When my hay fever disappeared, I was perplexed since it had always been a central part of my life (need for the various medications and whatnot, which were suddenly completely unneeded), so I researched it and discovered a medical journal study linking hay fever and asthma with drinking pasteurized milk. They found that kids raised on farms with dairy cows from where they got their drinking milk didn't much suffer from hay fever or asthma. It appears that the pasteurization process destroys the enzymes in milk necessary for properly digesting milk proteins. When these incompletely digested proteins enter the bloodstream, the immune system (for a significant percentage of people) will recognize them as foreign bodies that need destroying rather than as building blocks for muscle or other bodily tissues, thus triggering a massive and generalized immune response, lowering your tolerance for allergens in the environment like dust and pollen. 

PS *Warning*: If you choose to switch to raw milk, you need to get it from a dairy that specializes in it. Modern dairy practices are set up with the expectation of pasteurizing the milk before bottling, and thus don't take the same sorts of contamination precautions that are taken by raw milk specialist dairies.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I had to drink it for 15 years while growing up, didn't like it.. too thick for me but that was just me , others like the thickness


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome to the "other side".


----------



## Real Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2005)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the "other side".


:spinsmiley::spinsmiley::spinsmiley: Thanks.


----------

